# Asprin and Heparin during 2WW



## samanta (Feb 24, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I am currently on the 2WW and have heard that taking asprin is a good idea during this time. What do you think about this? And also what does the asprin actually do to help (if anything)? Please explain!

Also, I have heard that some people take Heparin. Could you explain what this is and what this does?

Many thanks

Sam


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Samantha,

Some women are known to have blood clotting disorders and this is what the aspirin/heparin is for. Please do not take anything unless it is prescribed to you during this critical period.

Regards,

Peter



samanta said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I am currently on the 2WW and have heard that taking asprin is a good idea during this time. What do you think about this? And also what does the asprin actually do to help (if anything)? Please explain!
> 
> ...


----------

